
Update in ES spec makes async functions way faster - ecares
https://github.com/tc39/ecma262/pull/1250
======
ecares
* The doxbee async/await performance benchmark [2] improved with 48%

* The fibonacci async/await performance benchmark [3] improved with 23%

* The Hapi throughput benchmark [4] improved with 50% (when async hooks are enabled) and with 20% (when async hooks are disabled)

[2] [https://github.com/bmeurer/promise-performance-
tests/blob/ma...](https://github.com/bmeurer/promise-performance-
tests/blob/master/lib/doxbee-async.js)

[3] [https://github.com/bmeurer/promise-performance-
tests/blob/ma...](https://github.com/bmeurer/promise-performance-
tests/blob/master/lib/fibonacci-async.js)

[4]
[https://github.com/fastify/benchmarks](https://github.com/fastify/benchmarks)

